# I give up on everything.....



## Hotbump

Argh why does anything go f*cking right!!!!!!

School: I have to finish 4 test by today, I get 3 chances for each test and have to score a B to move from one test to the next test. I already took one test twice and keep failing, I'm on my last chance now argh!

Doctor: I missed one appointment and CPS calls me wtf!:dohh: Told me to reschedule Jovanni's appointments or I could get medical negligence on my record :wacko: He is skinny not sick! Argh! I have like an appointment to go to every freaking week please give me a break :cry:

Toddlers: Why didnt anyone told me it gets harder as they grow up? :haha: I fall asleep for about 2 minutes next thing I know I'm cover in toilet paper and yogurt melts are all over the floor. I go and take my test come back banana puffs all over my carpet and they manage to open their sippy cup and pour it on the coffee tables :coffee: 

Car: Stupid car decided to break down and had to spend our only $400 that we had argh!

I feel like this right now :cry::coffee::growlmad::sad2::brat::gun::trouble::grr:](*,):roll::xmas11::sleep::dohh::help:


----------



## lauram_92

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KiansMummy

Hugs xxxxx


----------



## x__amour

Aww, big hugs Cindy. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Melibu90

:hugs: :hugs: xxxx


----------



## JadeBaby75

:hugs: Ive been there, you will get through it :hugs:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

BIG :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Breath Hunny :hugs:


----------



## AirForceWife7

So sorry Cindy :hugs:

I give up on everything too atm. Join the club! :/


----------



## vinteenage

Honestly Cindy, if things are this bad then you need to get your OH to step up and help out. Tell him 3 nights a week, he's on duty. Take the car and go to a Starbucks or something. Sit down and do your work, no children distractions, no mess to clean up, just do it.


----------



## Leah_xx

:hugs:


----------



## Hotbump

I did all my school work :smug: OH puts the boys to sleep and helps out abit in cleaning the house but he doesnt want to take the kids out so I can stay in and study. He says he cant handle being alone with two kids :dohh: I dont have my license so I cant legally drive, I know how to but I dont want a ticket coming my way :lol:


----------



## divershona

:hugs: and i agree with daphne, your OH needs to help out more so you can get your work done :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

:hugs:

Your OH definitely needs to help out more. It's so hard to do schoolwork while taking care of children. I mean, I only have one and he's pretty good most of the time but I'm sure with two it's even harder. Your OH should take your kids to McD's or something or have him drop you off a library or somewhere then you can get your work done. It's better not to have any distractions anyways so your work can get 100% of your attention.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:hugs: I've had moments like this, deep breath and sort one thing at a time. If you need a break get OH to watch the kids, or a relative, close friend etc, and take some time for YOU.


----------

